# Moving logs



## wavefreak (Jul 9, 2009)

So how do you all move logs? I could have had a 12' x 24" white birch log if I could have moved it. I've seen some pics around here of old trucks loaded til the springs are maxed. That strikes me as a good way to have a trooper pull me over. I am likely to haul only one log at a time, so I thinking a trailer. But given the weight, it would probably need brakes, no? Block and tackle to get it up on the trailer for now.


----------



## mtngun (Jul 9, 2009)

I've carried 12 foot lots in my truck bed, but only on local dirt roads where there are no cops. The hard part is getting the log into the truck.

A flatbed trailer, similar to what Deeker posted on another thread, is the logical tool. You would want to set it up with removable side rails to keep the logs from rolling out, plus strap the logs down pretty tight.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Jul 9, 2009)

This is one way to load logs but kind of a pain. This was back with my old truck and a trailer from work.






This is my new set up. Although not nearly as nice as backwoods boom truck it gets it done.


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 9, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> This is my new set up. Although not nearly as nice as backwoods boom truck it gets it done.



Sweet.

Does that have brakes?


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Jul 9, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Does that have brakes?



Oh yeah it has breaks on all four tires. Rated with a GVW of 16K.


----------



## mrlynx (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe a cutoff timber-truck with crane behind a tractor is an alternative.
This one is for sale in sweden for about 6000$.
http://www.blocket.se/orebro/Timmertraktor_BM_800_21794986.htm?ca=2&w=3


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweden is a bit outside my normal traveling range.


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 9, 2009)

I have posted with the truck and a large log on back--looksw way overloaded, but I only pick the log up and back up the trailer and then use the truck to unload and also load the sawmill. Normal drive with a large log attached to the back is 30 yards. Here is the way I go down the road.---works great! (Pecan salvaged from the burn pile)


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 9, 2009)

How much is a trailer like that? Used. My father in law has a Ford truck I'm going to try to buy from him. Think it's an '89. 4x4, long bed. Gas guzzling V8.


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 9, 2009)

I paid $600 for it used


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 9, 2009)

I move pretty much everything on my F 350 with the crane I built. A 16 ft pine -



An oak log about 40" by 9 ft -



Then there was 3 or 4 loads of cherry -


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 11, 2009)

> So how do you all move logs?



It all depends on how far i have to move them...

Sometimes i can skid the log all the way to the mill,






Other times i par-buckle them onto (or off as in the pict.) a trailor i built,






Or just load and unload any way that i can!






But, mostly i use a wagon "running gear" to move logs,






They are cheap, and will haul HUGE amounts of weight. This running gear is rated for 20,000 pounds!






Anyway, with a smaller trailor, you just make more trips, and you will get the job done!

Rob


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 11, 2009)

Rob, I just went the running gear route this past spring - 25 loads so far on it - Works great as long as you don't have to pull up a steep dirt grade, as you'll spin out.


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the running gear thing. Are those street legal?


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 11, 2009)

As long as their pulled by a tractor here in Ct., you won't get hassled. They have no lights or brakes. You need something pretty substantial to keep a loaded one from running over you on a long downhill grade.


----------



## deeker (Jul 11, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> This is one way to load logs but kind of a pain. This was back with my old truck and a trailer from work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pics. Similar to how we do it. Except, I use four inch dia steel pipes to roll the log on. It requires a lot less pulling to move it forward.

Kevin


----------



## redprospector (Jul 11, 2009)

These are small "firewood" log's, but I haul to the mill the same way.





This is what I use to get them loaded.





This is how I get them off.





I used to parbuckle, then I built a pivoting A frame on the back of a flatbed trailer. I guess I'm getting lazy in my old age. 

Andy


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 11, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Rob, I just went the running gear route this past spring - 25 loads so far on it - Works great as long as you don't have to pull up a steep dirt grade, as you'll spin out.



Actually, i've NEVER spun out with my tractor, even when pulling big loads up "sugar sand hill". And, it's steeper than it looks in this picture...






Also, i like to keep my loads as "low" as possible, and that's why i never put a wood frame on my running gears...

You CAN get a new running gear with brakes and lights, i could have gotten it on mine, if i wanted it.

Rob


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 12, 2009)

4wd tractor Rob? The wood frame, It takes a beating loading & unloading logs. I'd rather ding it up than the gear. The frame & the height also get you above & out over the tires, without which you only have about what 4 1/2 ft between the tires?


----------



## deeker (Aug 4, 2009)

Small LogRite arch, unloading my trailer.











And their ATV arch, with the grizzly 660 pulling off an eight footer.
















And backing one off.


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 5, 2009)

redprospector said:


> This is how I get them off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's sweet.


----------



## Q-Saw (Aug 18, 2009)

I use a 16' dump trailer. I load it with forks on my tractor.

If you are just moving one log at a time, try to find a used propane tank delivery trailer (the kind used to deliver big tanks for houses that straddle the tank and lift it up). I think you could easily modify one (add log tongs, etc.) to lift and carry a log. If you are patient, and look long enough, you should be able to find a used one in decent shape at a reasonable price (they don't have many other uses, so a limited market for used ones). Back over the log, lift it with the trailer's winch, put bunks under the log, lower and secure the log, add flags and /or lights to the end of the log and away you go.

You might also look into the tow dollies that they use to haul utility poles - similar concept.

- Marty


----------



## swanny (Aug 18, 2009)

Custom built 17.5' aluminum dump trailer...used rollback bed and new boat trailer. 9000# winch. Pulled that log out of a suburban yard by playing pinball with block and tackle through the guy's yard until I got it on the driveway. Backed up with the trailer and winched it up.


----------



## Q-Saw (Aug 18, 2009)

Swanny,

I'm curious about the rollback. Did you build it? Does it still roll back or just tilt up? If you don't mind me asking, did you buy the rollback section, and if so, how much? An aluminum deck like that raises some interesting possibilities. Thanks for the pic.

- Marty


----------



## Brmorgan (Aug 19, 2009)

swanny said:


> Custom built 17.5' aluminum dump trailer...used rollback bed and new boat trailer. 9000# winch. Pulled that log out of a suburban yard by playing pinball with block and tackle through the guy's yard until I got it on the driveway. Backed up with the trailer and winched it up.



In this case, I'm honestly not sure what's prettier - the trailer or the log (no offense to the nice folks (family?) in behind!).


----------



## swanny (Aug 19, 2009)

It took me somewhere around ten to twelve days to chop and stich that trailer together. Just about everything was retrieved from e-bay (in the end it cost me seven thousand bucks...a tad less than half of what I was quoted to build). The boat frame was a lot longer and I had to cut off and re-bend the front of it. Axles were wider...had to shorten them. Flipped the bed upside down and beefed it up a good bit. Sold the rollback portion of the bed frame (didn't need it...added quite a bit of extra weight). Most useful dumper I've ever owned. Weighs a ton and a half empty, but can haul and dump five tons all day long. Hydraulic brakes on all three axles.






I ended up adding a third cylinder towards the front that pushes directly upwards for 18" which takes off a tremedous amount of initial stress off the rear mounts since the cylinders push forwards. Cycle time is 45 seconds, dump angle is 44 degrees or so.


----------



## Q-Saw (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow - you've got a great trailer there, great work. I like how versatile it is with the box or stake sides options.

Thanks for the info and for posting the pics, they're very helpful.

- Marty


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Aug 19, 2009)

swanny said:


> It took me somewhere around ten to twelve days to chop and stich that trailer together. Just about everything was retrieved from e-bay (in the end it cost me seven thousand bucks...a tad less than half of what I was quoted to build). The boat frame was a lot longer and I had to cut off and re-bend the front of it. Axles were wider...had to shorten them. Flipped the bed upside down and beefed it up a good bit. Sold the rollback portion of the bed frame (didn't need it...added quite a bit of extra weight). Most useful dumper I've ever owned. Weighs a ton and a half empty, but can haul and dump five tons all day long. Hydraulic brakes on all three axles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow only 3000 lbs

My trailer wieght is 5k empty. I would sure like to have the difference for hauling more wieght. Nice job on the trailer!!!!


----------



## olyman (Aug 19, 2009)

rollback bed--new idea!!!!!!!!!!! thanks


----------



## swanny (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! We've used it for all sorts of things...even set it up across a pond and winched a cable so the kids could wiz down and drop in the water. 

Regarding that nice tulip poplar log - my son was in heaven after we got it home (btw...the guy's yard looked as if a huge 4k pound anaconda slithered around...he didn't care...was too wet to take a machine on it...he was happy to see it being used and not burned). We quartered it with the chain saw, then halved the quarters. 

I think Zach got 80 - 1"x11"x8' siding boards plus a bunch of battens...clear beautiful grained too.


----------



## crashagn (Aug 19, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> I like the running gear thing. Are those street legal?



Here in Iowa they are but i think it would be wise to put on a slow moving vehicle sign.. or the reflective triangle. And i do know in some states it is the law for vehicles moving less then 25mph to have the sign mounted on the equipment, tractor, grain cart etc. And also there are some laws stating for any vehicle traveling at less then 25 mph and you have vehicles behind you you must pull over on the shoulder. Better read up on this just so ya know


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 19, 2009)

here's how I move a log.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 19, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> here's how I move a log.



Yeah, but what do you use when you've got a big log to move? :jawdrop: 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Aug 19, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> That's sweet.



Thank's.
It works pretty good now, but I had to spend about a grand on it in the first 3 months that I owned it to make it right.
I don't recomend Texas Pride trailers.

Andy


----------



## Mike Van (Aug 20, 2009)

When we get to the really BIG logs, we break out the oxen.....All of them!


----------



## Freehand (Aug 20, 2009)

deeker said:


> Small LogRite arch, unloading my trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get that little rig,deeker?I need one for my little tractor


----------



## Freehand (Aug 20, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> When we get to the really BIG logs, we break out the oxen.....All of them!




HaHa....here's another good oldie


----------



## deeker (Aug 20, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Where did you get that little rig,deeker?I need one for my little tractor



LogRite ATV arch.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't have any pics but I have been moving logs a bunch lately, more like poles. I think I've hauled 90 now, I first throw down 2 chains on teh bed of the goosenck and then load the logs onto the trailer with my Bobcat and grapple after I get a good stack on I bind the chains around the logs and then strap the whole edal to the trailer and haul home. At home seeing how I don't have the Bobcat there I back the trailer where I need the logs to be and pick the end of the logs up by the chains that were binded and pull them whole deal off with a backhoe and unbind them and then pull my chains out and repeat process.


----------



## Freehand (Aug 20, 2009)

deeker said:


> LogRite ATV arch.



Aw,fudge.....no dealers in my area......let's see,arc welder,scrap steel,couple of tires.....Hmmmmmm


----------



## deeker (Aug 20, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> Aw,fudge.....no dealers in my area......let's see,arc welder,scrap steel,couple of tires.....Hmmmmmm




Baileys, and they are also a sponser if this site. Closer than you think.


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone got plans/blueprints to build a trailer?


----------



## deeker (Aug 20, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> here's how I move a log.



My mill will only handle up to a 31" log, this beast would require a lot of chainsaw work.

How big is it anyway???? DBH.


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> here's how I move a log.



Holy crap. Thats one big mofo!


----------



## dustytools (Aug 20, 2009)

Im made this little trailer from a piece of old roadside guardrail, it works good for moving small logs around here on the farm. View attachment 106755


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

dustytools said:


> Im made this little trailer from a piece of old roadside guardrail, it works good for moving small logs around here on the farm. View attachment 106755



That's cool! But I think the state troopers would frown on it.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 20, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> That's cool! But I think the state troopers would frown on it.



LOL, I didnt steal it, it was from a remodel that we did at a Budweiser distributor several years ago. They have the entire inside of their warehouses lined with guardrails and I ended up salvaging about twenty pieces or so.


----------



## wavefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

dustytools said:


> LOL, I didnt steal it, it was from a remodel that we did at a Budweiser distributor several years ago. They have the entire inside of their warehouses lined with guardrails and I ended up salvaging about twenty pieces or so.



LOL. I meant they would not think it was so good for the highway. Looks great for around the farm.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 21, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> LOL. I meant they would not think it was so good for the highway. Looks great for around the farm.



Very true. Yes, it sees only farm use.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's mine. The skid will pick up about 1200 lbs. Trailer bed is 24' and has 7k axles under it, both with brakes. Excursion is a V10 gasser that will tow anything I throw behind it.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Aug 22, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Here's mine. The skid will pick up about 1200 lbs. Trailer bed is 24' and has 7k axles under it, both with brakes. Excursion is a V10 gasser that will tow anything I throw behind it.



Wow. You are deffinitly using every 24' of that trailer and then some. Nice little skid. Any idea how much the skid and the stump grinder weigh together?


----------



## Q-Saw (Aug 22, 2009)

Scott - 

That is a nice set-up, and you do load every inch of it.

The first photo, however, shows you have way too much tongue weight. With your front end light, your handling can get pretty squirrelly on you. Your tongue weight should be about 10% - 15% of your gross trailer weight. So, if your trailer is maxed out at 14k, your tongue weight should be about 1,400 lbs - 2,100 lbs. That's a lot of weight for a tagalong (bumper style) hitch.

I found out the hard way that the factory hitch on my 3/4 ton pickup was only rated for 7,000 pounds GTW. I too have a 14,000 lb rated trailer (see pics in post #22). I upgraded to a class-V 2-1/2" hitch receiver (Reese Titan), forged ball mounts and class-V hitch balls. It made a big difference.

I am also considering adding air helper springs and perhaps a weight distributing hitch. When I'm hauling my tractor (about 6,000 lbs), I've noticed that shifting it just 6" forward or backward can make a dramatic difference in the handling of my truck.

By the way, too little tongue weight can be worse as it can lead to your trailer swinging back and forth behind you. If that happens, you're in for a change of clothes in short order.

You've got a great rig there, keep it safe.

- Marty


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Wow. You are deffinitly using every 24' of that trailer and then some. Nice little skid. Any idea how much the skid and the stump grinder weigh together?



The skid is just over 3k and the grinder is just over 4k.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Q-Saw said:


> Scott -
> 
> That is a nice set-up, and you do load every inch of it.
> 
> ...



I'm well aware of everything you just listed.

The handling wasn't affected enough to matter. It was a very heavy load and I drove accordingly.


----------



## Q-Saw (Aug 22, 2009)

Scott - 

No offense intended, I just thought I'd share some observations and personal experience for those readers that may not have as much towing experience as you have.

I've overloaded trailers, had too much and too little tongue weight (and experienced the unnerving trailer swing), and committed various other "trailering sins", so I certainly didn't intend to be in any way condescending or judgmental. 

You have some sweet equipment. I bet your trailer would be just right for my tractor with the loader on the front and the brush hog on the back. 


- Marty


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Q-Saw said:


> Scott -
> 
> No offense intended, I just thought I'd share some observations and personal experience for those readers that may not have as much towing experience as you have.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty thick skinned so no offense was taken.

Bet there'd still be room left over after you loaded your tractor.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Q-Saw said:


> I've overloaded trailers, had too much and too little tongue weight (and experienced the unnerving trailer swing), and committed various other "trailering sins", so I certainly didn't intend to be in any way condescending or judgmental.



Think this counts as trailering sin?

31,640 on the scale. That was 10 tons of pine.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, I also have this trailer that makes it VERY easy to unload:


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Aug 23, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Think this counts as trailering sin?
> 
> 31,640 on the scale. That was 10 tons of pine.




This is why I love this forum. I was so woried about hauling my forklift that wieghs 11k on my goosneck with 7k axles. If you can haul haul that then I am fine


----------



## redprospector (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd say you're fine hauling an 11K forklift on a 14K trailer.......................Unless you get caught. 










Andy


----------



## mrlynx (Aug 24, 2009)

I use the services of a neighbour with the right tools.
He have a Valtra 6300 pulling a Palms 12 ton wagon with a 6.5 m crane
Here is from last year with a load of firewood and to get up the last steep slope he hooks up a John deere 6610.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Aug 25, 2009)

Man I wish I had "the right tools" sometimes. But I get by with whatever's handy, and a little redneck engineering most of the time.


----------



## KeyStep (Aug 25, 2009)

For years I came up with unique ways to pick up logs and even talked about how innovative I was in moving big logs without heavy equipment, but eventually it takes its toll on your body. Finally, I purchased a used log loader & trailer and my world changed overnight. It can pick up 30 inch logs or just about everything I ask it to do. It can be pulled by my truck when needed and has articulated axles on all wheels for mobility. I can't imagine I was so dumb for so long and I only wished I had come to this decision sooner. This investment is just as important as my other major purchases and over the long run probably the one that keeps me going for many more years to come.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 26, 2009)

Keystep hit the nail on the head. 
We use what's handy untill we can get what's needed, but a wise man will get what's needed as soon as possible. As I posted earlier, I used to parbuckle and then graduated to an A-frame device, and finally a tractor. I'm working on a loader kinda like keystep's, but I can't decide what size truck to put it on.
Anyway, the easier you can make this kind of work, the more your body will thank you later on. My dad told me that, and I wish I had listened to him sooner. 
An investment in equipment to make your job easier is not only an investment in your productivity, but an investment in your well being.

Andy


----------



## swanny (Aug 27, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Think this counts as trailering sin?
> 
> 31,640 on the scale. That was 10 tons of pine.



Wow...look at the camber on the rear wheel....appears to be tilting in quite a bit...might be a photo deceit. Your gross weight is an awful lot - I remember coming out of the scales with close to 25k with a trailer full of clay about 10 years ago and thought I'd never do that again...powerstroke could take it but the drive train (6 spd) didn't like too much thrust.


----------



## swanny (Aug 27, 2009)

KeyStep - couldn't find if Metavic has a US store anywhere? What size is yours and mind if I ask the approx. cost? Looks well built...I like it.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Can8ianTimber (Aug 27, 2009)

It is always important to make as few trips as possible to maximize profits.


----------



## olyman (Aug 27, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


>



i dare you to find this person,,,,,and slap em!!!!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 27, 2009)

swanny said:


> Wow...look at the camber on the rear wheel....appears to be tilting in quite a bit...might be a photo deceit. Your gross weight is an awful lot - I remember coming out of the scales with close to 25k with a trailer full of clay about 10 years ago and thought I'd never do that again...powerstroke could take it but the drive train (6 spd) didn't like too much thrust.



The wheels do that on a trailer as you turn with a heavy load. Actually it's just the tire. The wheels stays straight.

I had just made a big loop around that loader to where I parked.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 27, 2009)

olyman said:


> i dare you to find this person,,,,,and slap em!!!!




Somewhere in Nepal...


----------



## MR4WD (Aug 27, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> It is always important to make as few trips as possible to maximize profits.



This was my background for about a year!


----------



## olyman (Aug 27, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> Somewhere in Nepal...


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 28, 2009)

How's this for a log loader?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 28, 2009)

We loaded 4 pieces of the 5 that were there but ended up taking 1 of those off. Ended up with this: (All red oak)


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Sep 7, 2009)

here are pictures of my truck hauling the forklift into our new place for the first time. The trailer is 5k and the forklift is 11k so it is probably a little heavy for the 14k axles. The tires where pretty hot when I got there after the 30 min drive. I don't know if that is a consern or not but I could hold my hand on them for about 10 seconds befor they were too hot to the touch.











http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108361&stc=1&d=1252378838


----------



## Coalsmoke (Sep 8, 2009)

If they were that hot then you're right, too much load, or they were under inflated, or a bit of both.


----------



## Backwoods (Sep 9, 2009)

Coalsmoke said:


> If they were that hot then you're right, too much load, or they were under inflated, or a bit of both.



Good point.

I hauled my 11,000 lb forklift over 200 miles with out the tires getting above a good warm feel to them. Check the pressure. I was running 60 psi in mine.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 9, 2009)

Backwoods said:


> Good point.
> 
> I hauled my 11,000 lb forklift over 200 miles with out the tires getting above a good warm feel to them. Check the pressure. I was running 60 psi in mine.



Yup, should be toasty warm but not too hot to touch.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 9, 2009)

Backwoods said:


> Good point.
> 
> I hauled my 11,000 lb forklift over 200 miles with out the tires getting above a good warm feel to them. Check the pressure. I was running 60 psi in mine.



Tire pressure is real important. I don't know what tire you're running, but I run 10 ply bias tires on one trailer. Max pressure is 75 psi, and if you're hauling max loads you need max pressure. This trailer is rated at 14K and weighs 5200 lbs. and I haul my 12000 lb skidder on it regularly.
The tire's on my dump trailer are 10 ply rated radials. They call for 80 psi. so that's what they get.
It's amazing what that extra 15 to 20 psi. will do for your tires. I check mine every time I hook up.

Andy


----------



## Backwood (Sep 14, 2009)

Swanny ,I got a business card from a guy last year that has the metavic emblem on the card. Try www.payeur.com


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Sep 15, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Tire pressure is real important. I don't know what tire you're running, but I run 10 ply bias tires on one trailer. Max pressure is 75 psi, and if you're hauling max loads you need max pressure. This trailer is rated at 14K and weighs 5200 lbs. and I haul my 12000 lb skidder on it regularly.
> The tire's on my dump trailer are 10 ply rated radials. They call for 80 psi. so that's what they get.
> It's amazing what that extra 15 to 20 psi. will do for your tires. I check mine every time I hook up.
> 
> Andy



Yep, Tire pressure was low. Looks like I am going to have to watch that better. Thanks guys.


----------



## mimatt (Sep 15, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> So how do you all move logs?



Any way I can! 

Ah, the things we do for free wood.


----------

